# Bloody discharge, not pregnant



## pokadotson (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a 5 yr old pygmy doe who is definitely not pregnant. I just noticed today that she has bloody (bright red) discharge from her vagina. It looks like when she's in heat, but there's blood. She's never been bred, and I don't have any male goats. I'm having trouble finding info on anything related that is not pregnant or post-kidding. 
She seems to be acting fine other than the blood.
Any help would be appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a old doe, roughly 14 years old that had that off and on her last year. There's a fb page for people with goats for my mountain area and another girls goat had that and she took her to a vet. She had a vet out, I'm not sure if it was just something the vet guessed at or if they actually did tests but she said that it was some kind of cancer. That's kinda what I thought with my goat because she was so old, but I mostly just wanted her to live out her last years in peace so I didn't take her in to be looked at.
The first thing I would do though is make sure there is no bad smell to it. If it does (smells like death at all) I would treat for a infection


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would check rectal temperature as well to see if she is running a fever in case of possible infection. Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5 F.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Also check her tail and around that area for a cut, sometimes it will mislead us to think it is coming from her vulva.


----------



## pokadotson (Nov 24, 2016)

*Update: goat is doing fine.*

Update: 
My goat still has a little bit of bloody mucus each time she's in estrus, but the vet said it was probably a false pregnancy. She hasn't had a fever and not showing any signs of distress. Still eats, drinks, and acts normal. 
I was going to try to breed her this season, but I may have missed it. I'm hoping if she gets pregnant (for real!) that will clear this all up.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

